# Other Codes



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nathan there are other codes to list and these are them


IPC International Plumbing Code

NSPC NATIONAL STANDARD PLUMBING CODE 

NPCC NATIONAL PLUMBING CODE OF CANADA


Ron


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Good to know... I'll add them to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I just kept the description simple and removed all the names. It's hard to fit that many in there.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You might want to think about subs cats for the codes, just a thought.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Lets get started first and then split into that once the discussion gets rolling. Good suggestion though!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure no problem.


----------



## majakdragon (Jun 12, 2008)

CODES....Oh no, not them. This is an ongoing problem in Forums since most people know their local codes but "forget" that different areas change or add/subtract from the National Codes. When i moved from Ohio to Florida and saw galvanized steel used for gas mains, I was shocked. Took a long time to get used to the changes. My favorite saying in Forum answers is "check your local codes". Now in Arkansas, In the area I live in, there are no inspectors. When I bought this house, I started changing stuff right away just to get the drains to work properly.


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

That's why I typically tell people what code I'm citing when spouting code in online forums. Although the International ICC codes have pretty much taken over, there are still holdouts.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*RON, you forgot a biggy...UPC*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

UPC was in the original topic, before Nathan changed the wording.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> UPC was in the original topic, before Nathan changed the wording.


 
*Also, BOCA.*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Under or maybe with (who knows) we also have the residential plumbing code which is a lot like the IPC but has a few differences.


----------

